# Move to Lanzarote?



## Jen&Al (Oct 18, 2015)

We are looking to move to Lanzarote in the next few months and would like some advice from someone who has "been there, done that".

There will be myself and my partner and our 3 year old daughter.

We have loads of questions but the main ones at the moment are:

How you found the general cost of living over there compared to the UK and roughly what you spend on bills etc. ?

We were looking at houses out there but the idea of being mortgage free is extremely appealing...has anyone got experience of living in an apartment? I've looked at some, but some seem to be in a holiday development and not sure if this would end up being a noisy experience?

We are looking at the English schools and wondered if anyone had any experience of these?

Where are the main ex-pat areas and are people welcoming?

Do people go and completely make the break or do you leave some kind of link to the UK for healthcare/pension reasons? If so, how do you do this?

Feels like we have so many questions but want to go with our eyes wide open.

Any help is very much appreciated - thank you.
Jen & Al


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Jen&Al said:


> We are looking to move to Lanzarote in the next few months and would like some advice from someone who has "been there, done that".
> 
> There will be myself and my partner and our 3 year old daughter.
> 
> ...


You might find some useful info in the FAQ's on the main Spain page.
If your daughter is only 3 she would have little or no problem picking up the language so if you wanted, she could go to a state school. Obligatory education begins at 6, but the great majority of children start pre school at 3. In fact I don't know of any Spanish or other nationality child that started at 6.
If you need to work, that could present some problems.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have just returned from Arrecife to Valverde El Hierro, I had a week to explore the island of Lanzarote, a most interesting visit, but to live there, no not for me, too arid, I missed the green tranquil island of El Hierro.

The Conejeros, people from Lanzarote, are extremely friendly, warm and very welcoming, however we are able to converse in Spanish and having said that, well nearly all Canary Islanders are extremely friendly.

The cost of living in the Canary Islands is cheaper than the U.K. and in general cheaper that that part of Spain we here refer to as the Peninsular, however in the touristy areas you will find that property prices are very expensive. Apartments can be very noisy, especially if neighbours have dogs, teenagers, and doors that can only be shut with a loud bang, but some like them.

The expats are located in the main in the coastal tourist areas, one lady told me there are 400 Brits in Puerto del Carmen, here where I live there are five from England.

Good luck with your venture and shout if you need help or information.


----------

